# Roll It Up Diva - We Need Some Divas



## Garden Knowm (Jan 23, 2008)

The Roll It Up community has 

memebers
elite members
staff
admin



I think we should also have DIVAs.. "ROLLITUP.ORG DIVAs"

THE DIVAs will be sort of a figure head QUEENs.. they will be the sexy sirens of ROLLITUP

THIS was RUSS07's idea.. i am just the messenger 

iloveyou

There will even be some DIVA gear - t-shirts, calenders... etc..


PLEASE POST YOUR COMMENTS


----------



## russ0r (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry ladies in advance for helping in the thought of this idea.

But i support the hell out of it


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh boy... lol...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2008)

what do we need opera singers for?..........Diva - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## russ0r (Jan 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what do we need opera singers for?..........Diva - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


we were thinking more of the WWE type of DIVAS.

except instead of wrestlers, growers and smokers 

WWE: Superstars > Divas


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 23, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Oh boy... lol...


can you send me a full size photo of your av and some other photos in your photograph cache.... I will review the photos and submit them to the DIVA panel!

iloveyou

[email protected]


----------



## one million (Jan 23, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> can you send me a full size photo of your av and some other photos in your photograph cache.... I will review the photos and submit them to the DIVA panel!
> 
> iloveyou
> 
> [email protected]



I want to know how do you get on the DIVA panel. Can I self-nominate?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 23, 2008)

one million said:


> I want to know how do you get on the DIVA panel. Can I self-nominate?


Lol.....


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 23, 2008)

Im all 4 this


Ladies if you wanna be a diva please start posting your pics so we can choose.We encourage ass and titties, don't be shy and know that I love you


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2008)

i'm embarrassed to be a man on this site.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm embarrassed to be a man on this site.


 
Im sorry dude, Im just being me...the women love it


----------



## one million (Jan 24, 2008)

Fdd,
You are the man.....on this site. You could post your wife's pics, (hot bod).


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 24, 2008)

Fdds wife is on his avatar. Shes saying come near my hubbies green and i'll blow ur fucking head off Make my day punk lol


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 24, 2008)

What seems to be the hold-up here?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 24, 2008)

I think it's a great idea really.. it would bring a lot of traffic to the site...where else could you find a collection of hot chick growers and great knowledge? haha.. RIU Divas...

Edit: Make it for elite members only.. =) 

(Kinda like your stallion offer GK, but toned down..a lot... lol)


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 24, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I think it's a great idea really.. it would bring a lot of traffic to the site...where else could you find a collection of hot chick growers and great knowledge? haha.. RIU Divas...


 
How can I make your avatar bigger, I must see closer Im no pervert MILF, I just love the female body18+ bodies


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 24, 2008)

Lol.. 18+ ...


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 24, 2008)

ATTENTION!!!!



CAN A MOD PLEASE FIX THE FUCKING TYPO IN THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD.
IT'S PISSING ME OFF

Thank-You
Zeke


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 24, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> ATTENTION!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh cmon.. lol.. it makes me laugh..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I think it's a great idea really.. it would bring a lot of traffic to the site...where else could you find a collection of hot chick growers and great knowledge? haha.. RIU Divas...
> 
> Edit: Make it for elite members only.. =)
> 
> (Kinda like your stallion offer GK, but toned down..a lot... lol)


Where else?? 
420 Girls Got a lot of hot chicks on there actually...

Although I am a member to their forum as well and I by far prefer this one.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Where else??
> 420 Girls Got a lot of hot chicks on there actually...
> 
> Although I am a member to their forum as well and I by far prefer this one.


 
Exactly.. this forum is the best and we've only been around a year or so? We could make this big. =)


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Exactly.. this forum is the best and we've only been around a year or so? We could make this big. =)


Well if we ever DO kick it if you want I can take some bad ass pics of ya. Photography is one of my hobbies and I think I take some good pics...and Im not a perv.

Plus my cam is kick ass.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Well if we ever DO kick it if you want I can take some bad ass pics of ya. Photography is one of my hobbies and I think I take some good pics...and Im not a perv.
> 
> Plus my cam is kick ass.


LOL.. sweeeet.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 27, 2008)

Damn you women are the shit


Id like to nominate both of yall as Divas


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 27, 2008)

Where do I sign up to be a judge for the panel?


----------



## stonegrove (Jan 27, 2008)

.........



Erniedytn said:


> Where do I sign up to be a judge for the panel?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Damn you women are the shit
> 
> 
> Id like to nominate both of yall as Divas


Thanks Zeke... you are too kind although Im not into that kind off stuff personally.


----------



## We1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey im usually not a perv but I haven't been laid in almost a year, and im in college...
So I have to admit, some of these avatars are making me sweat a little, and I checked out jamiemichelle's picture in her profile and OMG!!!!!! Im not trying to hound anyone although my toungue is hanging out of my mouth and I did have to wipe some drool off of my computer. (At least I won't bark;bite no promises) but like I've said before <HSM> can have my baby any day of the week!!!! Where do I vote????


----------



## russ0r (Jan 27, 2008)

We surely cannot let 420girls.com beat us can we?

We just need more interested ladies! Think about the possibilities. We are becomming the best grow forum out there, show you're love for rollitup by becomming a diva today.

Maybe free eliteism for divas, any other perks anyone can think of?

We need to get the ball rolling on this, There's so many growing hottie's and they should be appreciated!


----------



## russ0r (Jan 27, 2008)

So jamie what can we do to convince you to think about becomming a diva?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 27, 2008)

russ0r said:


> We surely cannot let 420girls.com beat us can we?
> 
> We just need more interested ladies! Think about the possibilities. We are becomming the best grow forum out there, show you're love for rollitup by becomming a diva today.
> 
> ...


perhaps a free paid trip to my house for the divas


----------



## russ0r (Jan 27, 2008)

As a wise person once said...

We wont get any participants if the girl(s) think it will just be an ogglefest for the guys. 

We need some serious mature responses here

We need to think of perks to get these divas interested. Can you guys think of any? besides ELITENESS.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 27, 2008)

Well we need the women first and foremost


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

russ0r said:


> So jamie what can we do to convince you to think about becomming a diva?


Im flattered def...but ive posted my pics on an earlier thread yesterday...so if you wanna look at em you can. But I would agree with some perks if you are...maybe that would convince me. 
Lol.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 27, 2008)

I was a male model for Express and it was HELL! I fuckin' hated it. This sounds wayyy better of a deal. Incentives: Perhaps those who make it could get some free seeds or something? Or a sexytime with GK?


----------



## russ0r (Jan 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Im flattered def...but ive posted my pics on an earlier thread yesterday...so if you wanna look at em you can. But I would agree with some perks if you are...maybe that would convince me.
> Lol.


Where is this thread?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

Free seeds is def a perk... And maybe changin the name...cuz "Divas" cmon....


----------



## russ0r (Jan 27, 2008)

We are also open to suggestions about the name, it was just an original idea, so now we have two topics to cover...

PERKS

and a name other than DIVAS, let's get the ball rolling!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

russ0r said:


> Where is this thread?


https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/28443-sexual-discoveries-13.html


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

On my list I've got the possibility for grow offs. Any thoughts on this?

Beauty contestants don't enter just enter because they want eveyone to look at them- most of them have other motivating factors... we need to find those motivating factors to get our lovely tokers and growers getting sexy. =)

I absolutely love this place, so if showing my ass is going to get more traffic in here so be it... however I know most of the women will need incentives...


----------



## russ0r (Jan 27, 2008)

Alright, obviously the guys are no good for us in this respect

LADIES whether you want to be diva, or not, let's hear what you think are incentives that would get you to bare all, so to speak. 

That way, maybe we can find a way to offer these, incentives.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 27, 2008)

My ass is totally hot. Maybe I should too hahahahahaha



HotNSexyMILF said:


> On my list I've got the possibility for grow offs. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Beauty contestants don't enter just enter because they want eveyone to look at them- most of them have other motivating factors... we need to find those motivating factors to get our lovely tokers and growers getting sexy. =)
> 
> I absolutely love this place, so if showing my ass is going to get more traffic in here so be it... however I know most of the women will need incentives...


----------



## russ0r (Jan 27, 2008)

We might loose traffic that way....


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 27, 2008)

I vote yes for this! Stoner/Grower chicks are really the hottest girls in the world... we should celebrate that here at RIU. It would only make sense


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm embarrassed to be a man on this site.


Ditto... =]

I am all for a good laugh though... 

This is one silly @$$ thread... =P


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> Ditto... =]
> 
> I am all for a good laugh though...
> 
> This is one silly @$$ thread... =P


I'm sure 420 Girls - Creating Cannabis Awareness Since 1993 doesn't think using this concept for traffic is a silly idea...lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I'm sure 420 Girls - Creating Cannabis Awareness Since 1993 doesn't think using this concept for traffic is a silly idea...lol



it's not the girls that are "silly", it's the behavior of the little boys that gets me. like they've never even spoken to a lady. 

and those chicks are kinda fugly. 

roll me up a fatty cap'n................


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's not the girls that are "silly", it's the behavior of the little boys that gets me. like they've never even spoken to a lady.
> 
> and those chicks are kinda fugly.


LOL.. i hear ya.. the boys hounding like that is silly.. eh.. what do you expect tho? LOL.. no stalkers.. that i know of..

And yes, I agree, alot of those chicks are nasty.. lol... which is an even more reason to do it, we could totally have hotter chicks AND we actually have the substance and knowledge here to back it.  I think it could only do great things for this site and for the amount of elite members. Agree?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL.. i hear ya.. the boys hounding like that is silly.. eh.. what do you expect tho? LOL.. no stalkers.. that i know of..
> 
> And yes, I agree, alot of those chicks are nasty.. lol... which is an even more reason to do it, we could totally have hotter chicks AND we actually have the substance and knowledge here to back it.  I think it could only do great things for this site and for the amount of elite members. Agree?




i don't know. i'd have to see some examples. 

(can't beat 'em, join 'em)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

i wanna see a diva do this......https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/43498-my-wondeful-penis-diy-guide.html


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't know. i'd have to see some examples.
> 
> (can't beat 'em, join 'em)


lol.. you haven't gotten copies yet? LOL...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> lol.. you haven't gotten copies yet? LOL...




my PM box was full of jerry springer. > resend<


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 28, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> lol.. you haven't gotten copies yet? LOL...


 
I haven't got copies either


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 28, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I haven't got copies either


x3..............


----------



## dankforall (Jan 28, 2008)

No copies here yet!!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I haven't got copies either


You hump every leg that comes by... LOL


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

And for the rest of you, you want full pix? IMPUT IN THIS, WE NEED MORE IDEAS.
The sooner this gets rolling the sooner you all can see.. LOL


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 28, 2008)

Puts me in the mood for some MILF and cookies.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Puts me in the mood for some MILF and cookies.


LMFAO... i burst out laughin when I read that...

LOl, I've got girl scout cookies... LOL


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh my! I have... an overactive sex drive and imagination?


----------



## bongspit (Jan 28, 2008)

I love thin mints...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

bongspit said:


> I love thin mints...



Those are my fav! LOL...

I bought 2 boxes thin mints, 1 peanut butter patties, 1 shortbread, and 1 peanut butter sandwiches.. LOL... haven't had them in FOREVER..


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 28, 2008)

Samoas for the win. But Milf goes good with anything imo.


----------



## bongspit (Jan 28, 2008)

my daughter was in GS for like 10 years...I used to end up with so many cookies...


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 28, 2008)

bongspit said:


> my daughter was in GS for like 10 years...I used to end up with so many cookies...


Haha the perks of fatherhood!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

bongspit said:


> my daughter was in GS for like 10 years...I used to end up with so many cookies...


I was in girl scouts for like 11 years.. LOL... I miss the cookies... lol.. my daughter is almost two-- so only a couple more years and the cookies will be plentiful..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 28, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I was in girl scouts for like 11 years.. LOL... I miss the cookies... lol.. my daughter is almost two-- so only a couple more years and the cookies will be plentiful..


Am I a mean mom that I told my daughter she cant be in girl scouts because I dont want to deal with her selling cookies? Serious... I just told her no the other day. 
I bribed her with other sports/activities!


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 28, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Am I a mean mom that I told my daughter she cant be in girl scouts because I dont want to deal with her selling cookies? Serious... I just told her no the other day.
> I bribed her with other sports/activities!


yes.......


----------



## ScarletteSky (Jan 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what do we need opera singers for?..........Diva - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


this is why i love you fdd, little smart ass.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Jan 28, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> The Roll It Up community has
> 
> memebers
> elite members
> ...


I think it's a great idea. Sounds sexy so i'm in.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Am I a mean mom that I told my daughter she cant be in girl scouts because I dont want to deal with her selling cookies? Serious... I just told her no the other day.
> I bribed her with other sports/activities!


Eeek. I wouldn't call you a bad mom because of it, but eek- you'd go out of your way to pick what your daughter is interested in and is doing to make things easier for yourself? Fyi- none of the schools near the city take the kids on field trips to teach them survival skills and hands on nature skills only the private schools.. just a thought...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> I think it's a great idea. Sounds sexy so i'm in.


 List your ideas for perks and such here, We'd love your opinion. Tell us what kind of perks and such would motivate you to get sexy for RIU.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 28, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Eeek. I wouldn't call you a bad mom because of it, but eek- you'd go out of your way to pick what your daughter is interested in and is doing to make things easier for yourself? Fyi- none of the schools near the city take the kids on field trips to teach them survival skills and hands on nature skills only the private schools.. just a thought...


Well she is only 5, and the only reason she was pumped up about it was because her teacher was talking about it... 
She does do other extra curricular activities...ice skating lessons and dance. Not to mention she is learning spanish at the moment. Im just not down for her standing in front of grocery stores and going door to door...but thats just me. If selling stuff was not a part of girl scouts I would def be down for her to do it.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 28, 2008)

by the way I was kidding. It doesn't make you a bad mom.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Well she is only 5, and the only reason she was pumped up about it was because her teacher was talking about it...
> She does do other extra curricular activities...ice skating lessons and dance. Not to mention she is learning spanish at the moment. Im just not down for her standing in front of grocery stores and going door to door...but thats just me. If selling stuff was not a part of girl scouts I would def be down for her to do it.


The girl scouts are not required to sell the cookies. Most of the girls do because the amount they raise from the cookie sales goes for their trips. You can choose to just pay for the trips instead of selling cookies-- just most find it easier to just raise the money. Most of the parents just sell to family and friends- it's those kids that want the top seller rank you see everywhere..lol

Not criticizing, it sounds like your daughter is a very bright little girl, just wanted to let ya know. You could easily always go on vacation with your daughter as well to teach her that stuff-everyones different


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 28, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Well she is only 5, and the only reason she was pumped up about it was because her teacher was talking about it...
> She does do other extra curricular activities...ice skating lessons and dance. Not to mention she is learning spanish at the moment. Im just not down for her standing in front of grocery stores and going door to door...but thats just me. If selling stuff was not a part of girl scouts I would def be down for her to do it.


Yeah there's a lot of sick bastards out there. Not only that, it just always seemed like child labor to me lol.


----------



## greenfarmer (Jan 28, 2008)

It's a mans world.... I like chicks, but c'mon


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 28, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Yeah there's a lot of sick bastards out there. Not only that, it just always seemed like child labor to me lol.


Lmfao...thats what Im saying! K sorry to get off subject!!


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 28, 2008)

We went from RIU Divas, to Milf and cookies, to the exploiting of kids to benefit the girl scouts. Stoners? No way!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Lmfao...thats what Im saying! K sorry to get off subject!!


We forgive ya.. lol.. anyone care to actually add some ideas for this project? LOL Possible perks, different possible names...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 28, 2008)

Hahahahaha no kidding.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

as a mod i will have a MAJOR say in if this goes down or not.

i have received 1 sample photo so far and am leaning to a YES vote. key word "leaning". pm me for my email address so we can fully push me to a YES vote. thank you.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> as a mod i will have a MAJOR say in if this goes down or not.
> 
> i have received 1 sample photo so far and am leaning to a YES vote. key word "leaning". pm me for my email address so we can fully push me to a YES vote. thank you.


hahaha that's awesome


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> as a mod i will have a MAJOR say in if this goes down or not.
> 
> i have received 1 sample photo so far and am leaning to a YES vote. key word "leaning". pm me for my email address so we can fully push me to a YES vote. thank you.


That key word leaning... lol.. would you like to explain how I got a "leaning"? LOL...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> That key word leaning... lol.. would you like to explain how I got a "leaning"? LOL...




there's no marijuana product in the pic.  other than that...........


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> there's no marijuana product in the pic.  other than that...........


I have plenty with pot related references.. what you want? me smokin a bowl, holding a nug.. what? LOL


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 28, 2008)

bad fdd......no soup for you!!!...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I have plenty with pot related references.. what you want? me smokin a bowl, holding a nug.. what? LOL



do you have a portfolio?


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 28, 2008)

I think a picture of a girl with two colas covering her nips would be hot... but that's just me


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0INTqDwN04&feature=related


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0INTqDwN04&feature=related


what a tease.


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 28, 2008)

A lil off topic but since fdd mentioned a portfolio...

HotNSekzy... Have you ever though about modeling... You could be the next TOP MODEL... =] JK... =]

Seriously though even as a part time gig you might like it and extra $$$ is always good yes no... =]

Anyway my 2 cents... =P

And that vid was kinda LAME... =[

Girl smoking pot and being skeezy... =O Not very sekzy IMO... =P

She started to get sekzy fer a second when she started to dance but that lated less than half a second then she went straight back to being skeezy... =O Bleachk... =P

And that was more then Ten Cents... =]


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> do you have a portfolio?


LOL..a portfolio.. lol.. no.. jus piz scattered on cds and on the hard drive..


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> A lil off topic but since fdd mentioned a portfolio...
> 
> HotNSekzy... Have you ever though about modeling... You could be the next TOP MODEL... =] JK... =]
> 
> ...


Modeled a bit when I was younger.. but then I went through a lot of life shyt, and stopped. Then I got pregnant, now I'm a full time mom.... eh, it's not really important to me anymore, ill get the urge to take pix every week or so and thats where all these pix and many many others come from.. its jus a personal collection that i show off occasionally to a select few.. anyways, id much rather be at home with my daughter than out modeling professionally or anything. =)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL..a portfolio.. lol.. no.. jus piz scattered on cds and on the hard drive..



i've seen enough.  we need at least 6 girls to put together the calendar. so far we have one.


----------



## cream8 (Jan 28, 2008)

so whats the deal with the weed vadge? hahahaha


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i've seen enough.  we need at least 6 girls to put together the calendar. so far we have one.


We can't get the girls till we figure out the perks, the official name and such.. hence why we need ideas in this thread to get this going, like. NOW. LOL




God I'm soooo high...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

i got some candy......​


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got some candy......View attachment 62429​



LOL.... 




HiiiighhhhgGGGHHHghhgh


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

cinnamon roll?........


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> cinnamon roll?........View attachment 62436


LMFAO.... <goes to make cinnamon rolls..> 

Thanks a lot FDD, and here I was just going to sit here on RIU.. dammit..


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 29, 2008)

What the hell going on in here


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

good stuff.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 29, 2008)

this has turned into quite a thread


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 29, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> this has turned into quite a thread


Totally, I've already gone through a bottle of vaseline.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 29, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Totally, I've already gone through a bottle of vaseline.


 
Wait a minute, whatcha jackin to?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 29, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Wait a minute, whatcha jackin to?


LOL...


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 29, 2008)

umm.. nothing... my hands were just really dry. and consequently so was my penis.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 29, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> umm.. nothing... my hands were just really dry. and consequently so was my penis.


 
ahhhh k my bad. I thought I missed out on pics


----------



## bongspit (Jan 29, 2008)

ok fdd we are counting on you...the ball is in your court...don't let us down...


----------



## girlyhits (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm supporting RIU by NOT showing myself naked. I don't want to scare anyone.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 29, 2008)

girlyhits said:


> I'm supporting RIU by NOT showing myself naked. I don't want to scare anyone.


Awww, girly we're all beautiful in our own right..


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> umm.. nothing... my hands were just really dry. and consequently so was my penis.




hahahahahahaha


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes Yes Yes!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 30, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Yes Yes Yes!


Who woulda thought YOU would be in support of this? LOL..


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 30, 2008)

how about some ROLLITUP Girls Gone Wild ,
the sexy women of rollitup take some sick vids. of pot growing in some lengerie or some shit.
man i just relized ive wrote some shit on rollitup since ive been on here that if my wifey read ide prob. get in some trouble, fuck it...... rollitup


----------



## natmoon (Jan 31, 2008)

My missis is finally allowing me to send some pics of her huge boobs and some of my buds to soft secrets
Shes middle aged and has had 2 kids but i still love them

I take it you will be like the calendar girls for rollitup??
Seems ok to me,i have no objections anyway.
The only girl i have seen here so far thats half naked is sexymilf and shes definitely beautiful and sexy so she seems like a good choice


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 31, 2008)

natmoon said:


> My missis is finally allowing me to send some pics of her huge boobs and some of my buds to soft secrets
> Shes middle aged and has had 2 kids but i still love them
> 
> I take it you will be like the calendar girls for rollitup??
> ...


Aww, thanks.. but there are other ladies in various spots of undress around here.  But, yes, that's pretty much the concept, any specific ideas should be posted here, the more ideas the better.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 31, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Aww, thanks.. but there are other ladies in various spots of undress around here.  But, yes, that's pretty much the concept, any specific ideas should be posted here, the more ideas the better.


Your the only ive seen though


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 31, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Your the only ive seen though


<shrugs> I'm a stay at home mom.. and around here a lot.. lol


----------



## natmoon (Jan 31, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> <shrugs> I'm a stay at home mom.. and around here a lot.. lol


Well they is looking for a sexy diva and your the only one ive seen so i vote for you


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 31, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Well they is looking for a sexy diva and your the only one ive seen so i vote for you


LOL.. I think I've been voted thru already.. I've been using my ass as an example (literally).. we need ideas tho before we can start going through with this.. diff. names, incentives for the ladies, perks for the ladies, etc..


----------



## natmoon (Jan 31, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL.. I think I've been voted thru already.. I've been using my ass as an example (literally).. we need ideas tho before we can start going through with this.. diff. names, incentives for the ladies, perks for the ladies, etc..


Make riu calenders and sell them.
Girls get a percentage or special privileges or both
I would buy one


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 31, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Make riu calenders and sell them.
> Girls get a percentage or special privileges or both
> I would buy one


What kind of special privileges would you think would suffice?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 31, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> What kind of special privileges would you think would suffice?


I haven't a clue about that really.
More pm space?
Errr.......lol.
Cold hard cash


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 31, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I haven't a clue about that really.
> More pm space?
> Errr.......lol.
> Cold hard cash


LOL.. thanks for the ideas..


----------



## natmoon (Jan 31, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL.. thanks for the ideas..


Allow them to have decent sized animated avatars


----------



## Lacy (Jan 31, 2008)

*I think kittysecret4u wants to be in on this too. She has her pic in the Diva pics section "Elite" She is a very pretty woman.*
*I'm no diva and don't want to post my pic. Like girly says, I'd scare you. *


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 31, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I think kittysecret4u wants to be in on this too. She has her pic in the Diva pics section "Elite" She is a very pretty woman.*
> *I'm no diva and don't want to post my pic. Like girly says, I'd scare you. *


Lacy YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL. 

I pmed Kitty bout this, thanks for remindin me Lacy. =)
Also, is there a pic of kitty that i missed? pm me the link?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 31, 2008)

Does RIU need any gigolos?




If so, Im game


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 31, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Does RIU need any gigolos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno, I think we're good in that dept. LOL..


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 31, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I dunno, I think we're good in that dept. LOL..


 
Yeah but Im free


----------



## dankforall (Feb 1, 2008)

I would also buy one. We can do a whole one with just you hotnsexy I am sure it will sell fine.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 1, 2008)

dankforall said:


> I would also buy one. We can do a whole one with just you hotnsexy I am sure it will sell fine.


 LOL.. this isn't about me- this is about all our growing and smoking honeys. =)


----------



## Unique (Feb 1, 2008)

We can have red heads with red hair bud, blondes with white widow.....and i guess an old lady would work for some blueberry. 
Maybe get GK to die his hair purple?
Just some thoughts.


----------



## DWR (Feb 1, 2008)

red heads - red buds ^^ ROFL 

Brunettes - with hash ?


----------



## podank (Feb 1, 2008)

I think you should just keep it simple.
The girls of riu,and if you have to bribe,badger,or beg these girls to do it then maybe its not such a good idea.
They allready have enough power,plus,im sure my old lady would be down for whatever.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 1, 2008)

dude tell the women of RIU that if they make the diva list, that they get a year of elite free. whattaah deal right?


----------



## Evil Buddies (Feb 2, 2008)

we got our diva hotnsexy we dont need any more divas. Nice pose hotnsexy very alluring.


----------



## superskunkxnl (Feb 2, 2008)

sounds good wheres all them honeys at we could do honeyoil wrestling lol


----------



## buzzza (Feb 3, 2008)

russ0r said:


> we were thinking more of the WWE type of DIVAS.
> 
> except instead of wrestlers, growers and smokers
> 
> WWE: Superstars > Divas


hahaha. word.


----------



## podank (Feb 3, 2008)

half of you should probably go ahead and find girlfriends and quit leg humping


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 3, 2008)

podank said:


> half of you should probably go ahead and find girlfriends and quit leg humping


I have girlfriends, yes multiple, and leg humping is still AWESOME!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 3, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> I have girlfriends, yes multiple, and leg humping is still AWESOME!


bwuahhha hahahahahah hahahahahah


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 3, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> bwuahhha hahahahahah hahahahahah


Especially your leg..mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 3, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Especially your leg..mmmmmmmmmmmm


YEs Please.


----------



## dankdalia (Feb 3, 2008)

awesomeness


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Feb 3, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> YEs Please.


damn, i missed that one.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 4, 2008)

lets get some titty shots. lmao


----------



## bongspit (Feb 4, 2008)

he said titty....


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 4, 2008)

dave i want the old pic back..................please?


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 4, 2008)

alot of peeps have said that. maybee someday.


----------



## one million (Feb 4, 2008)

Someone get this shit started already!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 4, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/48378-calendar-pictures.html


----------



## one million (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you GK!!!!



I love you.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Feb 4, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/48378-calendar-pictures.html


Yeah i got an idea why dont riu make its own calendar. All the hot women send in there pics and the most voted 12 make it in the calendar. I know there are some fine looking ladies on here. And each calendar girl should get an riu tshirt as an incentive. Then the calendar can be made and sold. Just an idea of mine


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 5, 2008)

i call sexism..........


----------



## one million (Feb 5, 2008)

Fdd,

Don't worry you will always be a diva.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 10, 2008)

I think that girls posing with their crops/harvest is the way to go. They should have to submit a few pictures, and then we make a calendar. 

I'll even donate money and seeds to the cause. I also won't contribute with any perv. comments like most on here. Figure it out boys.


----------



## Girlgonegreen (Feb 15, 2008)

oooo i'll be a sexy diva!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 15, 2008)

Girlgonegreen said:


> oooo i'll be a sexy diva!



you already are, my friend, you already are.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you already are, my friend, you already are.


I agree.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 16, 2008)

Girlgonegreen said:


> oooo i'll be a sexy diva!


it appears that you already ARE!


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 16, 2008)

i got your fuckin diva right here


----------



## bongspit (Feb 16, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> i got your fuckin diva right here


a fucking diva would be the BEST kind of diva...those non-fucking divas suck.....


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 16, 2008)

i was trying to avoid the sexy diva thing not me id rather be the fuckin diva

did the diva do something bad i dont see my post after i hit the new post button


----------



## dankdalia (Feb 16, 2008)

hahahaha. i heart you kaya


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 17, 2008)

lets see the rollitup ttittaaays.


----------



## CaliGurl (Mar 7, 2008)

*I agree! I mean come on guys you all want us to do a calander.. so wot we get? Im in if I get something cool* 



HotNSexyMILF said:


> We can't get the girls till we figure out the perks, the official name and such.. hence why we need ideas in this thread to get this going, like. NOW. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bongspit (Mar 7, 2008)

CaliGurl said:


> *I agree! I mean come on guys you all want us to do a calander.. so wot we get? Im in if I get something cool*


*you already have our love and adoration...what more could you want????*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

_I am a non-fucking diva _
_so I guess I must suck _
_doof!_



bongspit said:


> a fucking diva would be the BEST kind of diva...those non-fucking divas suck.....


----------



## CaliGurl (Mar 7, 2008)

*As much as that means to me, Im still having motivation problems lol. can I atleast get a free calander or membership. lets be really this calander can account for hours of entertainment for some lmao!*



bongspit said:


> *you already have our love and adoration...what more could you want????*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 7, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I am a non-fucking diva _
> _so I guess I must suck _
> _doof!_


*meany...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 7, 2008)

CaliGurl said:


> *As much as that means to me, Im still having motivation problems lol. can I atleast get a free calander or membership. lets be really this calander can account for hours of entertainment for some lmao!*


*entertainment??*


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 7, 2008)

CaliGurl said:


> *As much as that means to me, Im still having motivation problems lol. can I atleast get a free calander or membership. lets be really this calander can account for hours of entertainment for some lmao!*


Bingo- hence why I withdrew my support weeks ago.. this great concept morphed into a google fest- the thing it was never supposed to be. And seems to be supported by greed over anything..


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Dats me *





bongspit said:


> *meany...*


----------



## CaliGurl (Mar 7, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Bingo- hence why I withdrew my support weeks ago.. this great concept morphed into a google fest- the thing it was never supposed to be. And seems to be supported by greed over anything..


*im just being honest you cant honestly say that a bunch of guys want a calander with half naked women holdin weed on it so they can tell you wot day it is. human nature men are visual and most are driven by hormones when it comes to the opposite sex. A women and her body is a beautiful thing. y do guys get posters or calanders of women in swimwear because its nice to look at. to me that just seems to be expected. greed?? not sure wot u mean if your refrencing the commit bout getting a calander or membership I was jsut ading that cuz I thought earlier in the thread opinions of incentives where being asked.  I think it would be neat, cool wot eva you want to call it to do something like this but agree if it seems to cause an issue with ppl mayb we should pass on the idea. peace out have nice day ever1 *


----------



## Everready (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, what if you made a grow chart/calendar thing with the pics...if you had a very functional grow helper calendar with beautiful women and AWESOME bud shots, it would be one of the best things ever for men. You are correct when you say men are visual. But combine that with functionality and you can still have a very respectful and classy product. But what about the women?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 7, 2008)

CaliGurl said:


> *im just being honest you cant honestly say that a bunch of guys want a calander with half naked women holdin weed on it so they can tell you wot day it is. human nature men are visual and most are driven by hormones when it comes to the opposite sex. A women and her body is a beautiful thing. y do guys get posters or calanders of women in swimwear because its nice to look at. to me that just seems to be expected. greed?? not sure wot u mean if your refrencing the commit bout getting a calander or membership I was jsut ading that cuz I thought earlier in the thread opinions of incentives where being asked.  I think it would be neat, cool wot eva you want to call it to do something like this but agree if it seems to cause an issue with ppl mayb we should pass on the idea. peace out have nice day ever1 *


My greed comment had nothing to do with you or any of the ladies- the ladies involved ShOuLd be appreciated and recognized. Greed is when someone is getting money for something and not giving anything back to the ladies responsible for the product even being a reality. 

You're right, incentives were being offered- a lot of things were talked about, but when it came to actually following thru, it seems I was left alone. GK took it upon himself to change it all into just a calendar- the diva concept was trashed in favor of an oogle show for the boys. Cept now there's ladies questioning it- hm... who ever could have seen this coming.


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 7, 2008)

just have a BUD calendar. just sick ass pictures of buds of the site. we all vote for the top 12 and wa la. diva calendar would have been cool. but it seems like we have no divas. or there are a couple but they want 'prizes' or rewards. phhff.. BUDS i say.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 7, 2008)

no doubt man, exactly what i was gonna say. i dont know if youve been in the picture of yourself thread but if so you'de see we would have no problem gettin a calander of fuckin dudes possin all tuff and shit. it could be callled internet tuff guys....


----------



## CaliGurl (Mar 7, 2008)

oh ok thx for clarification didnt understand my bad. Im still new to this site and not on top of all the happenings lol. but ill participate if its something thats still happening. if ya all knwo if its sumthing we can still submit to let me knwo ill send sumthign in 



HotNSexyMILF said:


> My greed comment had nothing to do with you or any of the ladies- the ladies involved ShOuLd be appreciated and recognized. Greed is when someone is getting money for something and not giving anything back to the ladies responsible for the product even being a reality.
> 
> You're right, incentives were being offered- a lot of things were talked about, but when it came to actually following thru, it seems I was left alone. GK took it upon himself to change it all into just a calendar- the diva concept was trashed in favor of an oogle show for the boys. Cept now there's ladies questioning it- hm... who ever could have seen this coming.


----------



## CaliGurl (Mar 7, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> no doubt man, exactly what i was gonna say. i dont know if youve been in the picture of yourself thread but if so you'de see we would have no problem gettin a calander of fuckin dudes possin all tuff and shit. it could be callled internet tuff guys....


lol ya u all can make one for the ladies of RIU..


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 7, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> no doubt man, exactly what i was gonna say. i dont know if youve been in the picture of yourself thread but if so you'de see we would have no problem gettin a calander of fuckin dudes possin all tuff and shit. it could be callled internet tuff guys....


ya i have seen all the 'tuff' guys. i think they should stay in the thread tho. i wouldnt like to see them everyday on a calendar. lets stick with the buds. marijuana buds that is


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 7, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> ya i have seen all the 'tuff' guys. i think they should stay in the thread tho. i wouldnt like to see them everyday on a calendar. lets stick with the buds. marijuana buds that is


 
yea no shit man....pretty sad when your possin infort of a camera you set up with no shirt on all by yourself..i wonder why?


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 7, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> yea no shit man....pretty sad when your possin infort of a camera you set up with no shirt on all by yourself..i wonder why?


lmao. thats hilarious but so true. queers


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 7, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> diva calendar would have been cool. but it seems like we have no divas. or there are a couple but they want 'prizes' or rewards. phhff.. BUDS i say.


LOL.. no, just want some appreciation. They're going to make some money off this and get some great exposure for the site, but can't even offer the girls elite membership or AnYthing? This was a great idea- and the idea came from_ multiple_ members, _one_ took it upon themselves to change the whole thing...That is why I withdrew my support. 

Make an all buds calendar- you can't hear or hurt their feelings.  

For any ladies still interested in being in the calendar.
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/48378-calendar-pictures.html


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 8, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> i was trying to avoid the sexy diva thing not me id rather be the fuckin diva
> 
> did the diva do something bad i dont see my post after i hit the new post button


you can be the "fuckin diva" 


who ya fuckin? 

iloveyou


----------



## boooky (Mar 8, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> you can be the "fuckin diva"
> 
> 
> who ya fuckin?
> ...


I GOT DIBS!!!


----------



## superskunkxnl (Mar 12, 2008)

wtf wheres the incentives 4 the ladies im sure my girl would pose wiv sum nice plants/pot ect. if she got summat outta it!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 12, 2008)

superskunkxnl said:


> wtf wheres the incentives 4 the ladies im sure my girl would pose wiv sum nice plants/pot ect. if she got summat outta it!



There is no calendar and there is no "riu divas" these are just ideas... that have been totally blown outta proportion. IDEAS...

The diva idea was nothing but an "idea".. AN idea that was never embraced by RIU.. t was just a thought.. And the calendar would take a lot of work and support and would MOST LIKELY NOT make a fooking cent.


Most calendars and books you see in the store never make a dime. And the work comes from putting the calendar together and getting the WHOLE thing put together.. Taking the pictures ins the easy part.

If ANYBODY is interested in spear heading the calendar you have my full support.. lol

iloveyou


----------



## superskunkxnl (Mar 12, 2008)

cool no wuckin furrys mate


----------



## one million (Mar 12, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> There is no calendar and there is no "riu divas" these are just ideas... that have been totally blown outta proportion. IDEAS...
> 
> The diva idea was nothing but an "idea".. AN idea that was never embraced by RIU.. t was just a thought.. And the calendar would take a lot of work and support and would MOST LIKELY NOT make a fooking cent.
> 
> ...


GK,
If you like I can put a calendar together? I have some experience with this.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2008)

Hmmmm im just new to this forum but im wondering if this is for real.... can we be a diva with out the singing and without the pix??
love
gix


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hmmmm im just new to this forum but im wondering if this is for real.... can we be a diva with out the singing and without the pix??
> love
> gix


I think you should be a diva..

iloveyou


actually.. you are a diva.....

please commence strutting your shit!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2008)

Garden...my shit is strutting....i ALWAYS wanted to be a diva but to be a weed diva just rox my bones!!! And we all know there is feck all better than getting your bones rocked, (cept maybe the j afterwards)...lol
Great to meet ya Garden, im sure i will catch up wit ya sooner or later. B BAD as you can babes.
love
gix 
THE WEED DIVA
lol


----------

